# Schools with Working Restaurants



## lwilson (Feb 23, 2007)

How may cuilinary schools run working restaurants that are open to the general dining public? Is this something that sets top schools apart from the rest? Is there anywhere I can find a list of US schools with working restaurants? If I were going to visit 3 or 4 culinary schools on the east coast, are there any with working restaurants that you would recommend?

Lisa
Washington, DC


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

About a year ago, I ate at a restaurant connected with New England Culinary Institute -- but unfortunately that one has closed; there are others that are part of NECI, though. I've also eaten at the restaurant that is part of French Culinary Institute (or whatever they have just changed their name to ) Of the two, I thought NECI's was much better -- the food was executed perfectly, and the service (also part of the curriculum) was closer to a professional ideal, with the server(s) able to answer questions coherently.

Not sure if I can count the lunch I had at The Restaurant School in Philadelphia, which was just all right, since it was between terms and an on-site catering gig for a seminar I was attending there. But they do have a couple of restaurants. As does CIA, of course -- they have four, I think. Never eaten there, or at Johnson and Wales (I presume they must have something).

I suppose the links you can find here at ChefTalk to lists of culinary schools might indicate whether they have public restaurants.


----------



## jerryg (Feb 14, 2007)

Both Oregon Culinary Institute and Western Culinary Institute in Portland, Oregon have restaurants and both have menus online in PDF format.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am attending the Culinary Institute of America in October of 07. They have 3 running resturaunts that the students run that are open to the public. The school is located in Hyde Park, NY. Right on the Hudson River. 

Please excuse my spelling, im in school and am rushing to type haha.


----------



## shafston (May 30, 2007)

Shafston College has a working resturant manned by students of the Diploma of Hospitality Management, invluding Certificate III hospitality (commercial cookery). See Diploma of Hospitality Management for more details.


----------

